# Cantering bareback!



## KoalaRock

I'm learning how to canter bareback in my riding lessons but I can't stay on long enough. I either fall off or slip and pull on the reins to stop. I can trot bareback and I can go over poles but cantering is harder.

I don't know if I'm just unconfident or if I'm doing something wrong...

Anyone have any tips for me? Like leg positioning or anything?


----------



## anrz

Hmm... maybe you are getting tense? When I ride bareback and I tense up, it is harder to stay on because I bounce around, and then it's uncomfortable for the horse and they hollow out their back which makes it even HARDER to stay on! I don't know how other people ride bareback but I just try to wrap my legs around the horse. Grab a little mane, if you want, to stay balanced.


----------



## Pinto Pony

Have you tried multiple horses? I know some ponies can be smoother than others. 

Somethings to try though would be keep your heels down with your weight in them, imagine huge weights hanging off your ankles pulling you around the horses barrel. Are you very comfortable cantering in a saddle? Can you anticipate the rhythm and move your back/pelvis freely with the horse? Grab a little mane too if needed and use the neck for support until you strengthen the muscles needed and get a good feel for the gait. So overall, relax and soften your self like you want your horse to be, moving as one. 

Goodluck! I love cantering bareback, really great one on one with the horse, exhilarating


----------



## KoalaRock

The horse I ride IS pretty bouncy...maybe thats part of it...I'll ask to try on a smoother horse...


----------



## Endless Journey Girl

have you cantered with a saddle but no stirrups? it might be easier to try that first. You still have a little bit of the security of the saddle keeping you on the horse but you are gaining vital leg muscles that will help you stay on the horse when you ride bareback.


----------



## ArabFarroh

IMO troting is WAYYY harder than a canter or gallop bareback. i NEVER ride in a saddle, unless it is at a show. With a trot bareback i am tence and when i gallop or canter bare back i just let my feet dangle and let the reins go, and i feel as free as a mustang!!


----------



## barefoot

I think you're just tensing. My trainer always discussed and asked if I'd rather trot or canter when riding bareback - And I'd always want to canter. It's a smoother and more relaxing gait. Just have confidence in yourself, relax and find the movement of the horse.


----------



## Baby Doll Amy

i think it is you tensing up, because cantering bareback is more comfortable than trotting, no matter what size the horse is, i find its only difficult to canter bareback when the horse wont stay in the canter and is consantly trotting the canter, 
relax, breathe, sit back but not to far


----------



## Spindleberry

I do the same thing i think its just i am not very good at the trot the canter i find nice and smooth if you hold on ; and dont tense but i struggle with the trotting part


----------



## riccil0ve

Don't grip with your legs. If you tighten the muscles in your legs, it will tighten your hips, and they won't move with the horse but will resist the movement all together. Rock back, you'll think you're leaning too far back, but probably not far enough. My old trainer said it was like your hips are a cup, and you're scooping up a cup of water with each canter stride. I was in a saddle at the time, but the movement is still the same.

I also wouldn't recommend grabbing mane, because it could put you in a perching position, leaning forward, hands too low and close together. What you could try if you want a handle is a bareback pad and a vaulting surcingle if you have one, and someone could lunge you. Or, take a stirrup leather and put it around your horses neck. It can come up high enough that you don't have to lean forward to grab like you would mane.

Once you get the hang of it, you won't ever want to stop. I love to canter bareback, it's exhilarating. =]


----------



## RubaiyateBandit

I'm just learning how to now, and what really helps me is to have someone lunge my mare for me, while I just ride -- that way, you don't need to focus on anything but staying put.
Also, I got a length of cotton rope and loop it around Magic's neck to use as a handle -- just be careful to make sure your horse won't get upset if you accidentally jerk back on it. Another thing that works is if you can find a driving collar that fits your horse... I found one in my grandpa's barn that's probably no good for driving anymore, but it's just bulky enough that it sort of gives you something to grip. Just watch that it's not rubbing any fur off, especially if it's off an old work harness; it might need some fleece padding then. ^^;


----------



## xEquestrianx

lol. I'm the opposite, I think bareback is easier than the saddle, because it doesn't bounce me..lol. And just relax, and keep your seat that you learned under saddle and apply it to bareback.


----------



## IheartPheobe

I rode Diesel bareback a few weeks back and cantered bareback for the first time. What worked for me was holding his mane (I was extremely off-balance.. but he stopped every time I started to slip. He is AMAZING.) so I didn't catch him in the mouth and just focusing on two things: 1) Getting him to canter and 2) staying on. Once he got going I started trying to correct my position, ect. but I held his mane the whole time. I was super nervous, lol.


----------



## kchfuller

relax, let you body sink down into the horse and elongate your leg


----------



## Ne0n Zero

Let your legs hang, don't pinch with your knees/calves as that only urges them to go faster and get strung out/hollow. When that happens they get bouncy. I found the easiest way to learn was just to ride bareback a ton. I actually like bouncy horses better to learn bareback on, because they teach you to follow the rhythm better than the smooth ones IMO.


----------



## barrelraces

I have a barrel horse I want to canter bareback but he only has 5 gaits: fast trot, gallop/lope, run, fast run, and flying.


----------



## equitate

Are you sliding off inside or to the outside?


----------



## Horsequeen08

What has helped me was a few tricks I used for jumping bareback, esp at the canter: I think it is a good idea to first have your trainer put you on the lunge line so you can just sit and relax and not worry about steering. Tie your reins in a knot and let go of them and focus on your seat. 
Next, when you feel yourself starting to slip to one side, take note of it. It'll take a few tries to "feel" it in time, but once you really get in tune with your body and feel yourself start to slip, say to the right, shift your HIP to the left. It isn't so much a huge shift in thinking "I gotta move my body to the left" or trying to grab mane or reins to balance. Your movements should be in your hips. If you feel that slip coming, move the hip to the left and heels up toes down. 
You can also try this with a saddle but no stirrups. Just let your legs hang normally and don't pinch with the knees. Think butt. You want your butt solid on his back and moving with him. 
Is your horse on the correct lead? This may also make it harder if he is cantering around on the wrong lead. It isn't impossible to ride, just might make things a little more challenging. 
Good luck OP!


----------



## LoveForHorses97

KoalaRock said:


> I'm learning how to canter bareback in my riding lessons but I can't stay on long enough. I either fall off or slip and pull on the reins to stop. I can trot bareback and I can go over poles but cantering is harder.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just unconfident or if I'm doing something wrong...
> 
> Anyone have any tips for me? Like leg positioning or anything?


A thing my trainer always used to tell me that really helped is 
"melt into the saddle"
I always used to slip off or get really off balance when I first started riding and that seemed to help a lot.
Just apply that to bareback and it should work.
You have to focus on moving with the horse. the reason why you are slipping off is because you are tense and it's causing your legs to be tense, which is making it harder for you to stay on.
Relax your legs and seat, and "melt" onto the horse.

Hope it helps!


----------



## unknowngirl

*bareback trotting tips!!!*

When trotting bareback lean back and go with the horse and just keep practicing at it and over time it will get easier.


----------

